# article on female competitiveness and body image issues



## Tad (Nov 20, 2013)

(I grabbed the link from a post by Deah Schwartz on facebook--just passing it along as I thought it was an interesting article)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/19/s....html?emc=edit_tnt_20131118&tntemail0=y&_r=1&


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 20, 2013)

I have personally witnessed a rather substantial degree of female competitiveness in my life so far. It is fundamentally different from male competitiveness, but no less determined (and all the way to ferocious) at times.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 21, 2013)

I have been quite honest in the past and even here on these boards that I most certainly compete with other Women. I do think life is just a big competition. And I tend to be one of those girls who gets hostile when I feel like I'm not only being challenged, but clearly could lose the entire game by a landslide. This has been a problem for me, bwt in the same vein, I have never truly worked on appearing as a threat to other Women. So they don't even notice me. But then nor do the men.


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 21, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> But then nor do the men.



I find that hard to believe.


----------

